# orchid mantid



## Bill Pham (Dec 5, 2007)

just a couple of shot of an orchid i got from Rebecca. last two shot was shot using full set of tubes on 100 macro and 30D

Bill


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill Pham said:


> just a couple of shot of an orchid i got from Rebecca. last two shot was shot using full set of tubes on 100 macro and 30DBill


forgot to hit upload silly me


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 5, 2007)

brialnt shots.im glad u got a mantis.and what a fine one it is..your next step is a pair..  .i really enjoy shooting these things to the point i dont even go out any more..i use to shoot for few hours every day outside but i have so many mantis now theres no need to go out..


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 5, 2007)

hmmmmm really good pics i like the red color


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish you were here, you could take pics for me. Mine are not so good!


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I wish you were here, you could take pics for me. Mine are not so good!


mayby its time u bought an slr and macro lens and a good fash?


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> I wish you were here, you could take pics for me. Mine are not so good!


thanks Rebecca and idol. i would like to go there and shoot some pic for you Rebecca. or when i get some more and learn how to load them up here. for some reason i can't get them up again. very frustrating.

Bill


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

few more shot of orchid





















Bill


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

some more sorry if this is too much. mod feel free to deleted them if it's needed to.





















hope you like this.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaha delete them..dont be silly..u think u post alot..check my breeding diary out :lol: i post like 10 a day.  :lol:


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> hahaha delete them..dont be silly..u think u post alot..check my breeding diary out :lol: i post like 10 a day.  :lol:


well MJ i'm not sure how thing works here. not like on potn i guess. and i'm still trying to figure out to pm yen saw. aghh

Bill


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 6, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> hahaha delete them..dont be silly..u think u post alot..check my breeding diary out :lol: i post like 10 a day.  :lol:


yeah you spam alot around here :lol:  jk  orchid are so cool bud i heard they are hard to keep them(and get them &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> yeah you spam alot around here :lol:  jk  orchid are so cool bud i heard they are hard to keep them(and get them &lt;_&lt; )


there not hard to keep..like any flwoer mantis..I kee mine at 80F 60% humiderty and feeding pure flys.shes happy


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> yeah you spam alot around here :lol:  jk  orchid are so cool bud i heard they are hard to keep them(and get them &lt;_&lt; )


lol no problem. just trying to learn about mantids. was looking at your profile earlier today too. see what kind of photo you got uploaded.

Bill


----------

